# New hummingbird so



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally sold my shanty and decided as to put the money into a side imaging. Want to finally get on board with techie fisherman. I wanted to know thoughts of if uts worth getting the navionics chip if you already have GPS built in? Thoughts? Go...


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry supposed to be SI in title


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Does yours have Contour XD maps built in? I wonder what they look like and cover. I have an older 787 with a Navioncs card and it shows some navigation hazards and other things. I like it, but I don't have any hands on with Lakemaster maps. I hear people like the highlighting of specific depths.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

For northeast ohio I recommend the Lakemaster Chip for Humminbirds.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

papaperch said:


> For northeast ohio I recommend the Lakemaster Chip for Humminbirds.


Papaperch could you explain why you like the Lakemaster chip. I am not disagreeing with you. I just got a 798 SI and I am also looking for a chip. I have the Contour XD on mine and it is pretty basic and the depth changes aren't as detailed as I would like. I am leaning toward the Lakemaster because of the depth highlight feature. Thanks for any input.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Contour line are more accurate. On Berlin for example only Lakemaster shows a 17' hump in 40' of water. All others show just 40'.

Probably no big deal for other uses but for fishing can make a big difference.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

papaperch said:


> Contour line are more accurate. On Berlin for example only Lakemaster shows a 17' hump in 40' of water. All others show just 40'.
> 
> Probably no big deal for other uses but for fishing can make a big difference.


Thanks! That is what I was wanting to hear. I think I will go with the Lakemaster.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You'd also need the Lakemaster chip if you ever wanted to add iPilot.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

I run with the Lakemaster map in my HB unit. Can't really tell you anything about Navitronics since I've never used it.
I really like the Depth Highlights that the HB+Lakemaster gives me. I can use it to find mid-lake features such as humps and reefs.
When I am working an area I again use the depth highlight to help me keep the boat in my target depth zone. (I don't have iPilot Link so it helps to see where I need to nav the boat.)

Sometimes you don't realize how much you use the detail and features available with the chip until you don't have it... for some reason Lakemaster doesn't have West Branch mapped. I sure wish it did!


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

it seams that you guys know allot about the lakemaster chip so I thought I would jump in here and ask a few questions. I have a HB 597 ci hd di unit and I am in the market to buy the newest version of the lakemaster chip, I live in NE Ohio and fish inland lakes, mostly on Berlin but occasionally I fish others including Lake Erie.
can someone tell me what chip covers these lakes and if it will work with my 597.
any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Go to...... http://fishfinders.factoryoutletsto...che.aspx?category_id=0&search_term=lakemaster

Do product search for Great Lakes. Search for product compatibility and lake search.


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

psjmk1 said:


> Go to...... http://fishfinders.factoryoutletsto...che.aspx?category_id=0&search_term=lakemaster
> 
> Do product search for Great Lakes. Search for product compatibility and lake search.



Thanks for the info that is just what I have been looking for, looks like the great lakes version is what I need.

Thanks again.


----------

